
Why Some Young Voters Are Choosing Democratic Socialism over Democratic Party - option_greek
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/15/us/politics/young-democratic-socialists.html
======
jstewartmobile
It only took two generations for the boomers to run a global empire into the
ground. Now the kids are turning into nazis and communists.

